# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Having to pee A LOT?????????

## FiestyAnxiety

Even if just a little pee? ._.  Like... every 20-30 minutes sometimes?

----------


## kc1895

How much water did you drink?  If you have other symptoms like pain or fevers, it might be a sign of a Urinary Tract Infection.  might want to get it checked.

----------


## Misssy

anxiety makes people pee

----------


## metamorphosis

Medications can also be a reason. Even coffee can cause that. Best advice, go to the doc. and have them check you out. Also, check up on your medications, if you are on any.

----------


## Antidote

Diabetes can make you pee frequently. I doubt you have that but if you're thirsty a lot and peeing a lot and it doesn't subside I'd see a doctor about it.

----------


## Otherside

As people said before, go to the doc, get it checked out. Even if you dont have any pains, cramps, it could still be a UTI.

----------


## WintersTale

My bet is on diabetes. My mom is diabetic, and she has this problem.

----------


## Fancy bob

When I get anxious I have to pee a lot but little to nothig comes out.

----------


## life

please go to doctors

----------


## Keddy

I have this problem and have been to the urologist for it, and he says it's anxiety-related. Believe it or not, anxiety can put a ton of stress on your bladder and make you pee like crazy. 
Also, do you drink a lot of caffeine? I have a caffeine addiction and it's a diuretic so when I've had more than one coffee I go pretty much hourly for a while.
Like everybody else has said, you should probably see a doctor, but I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'd be surprised if anxiety was not the culprit.

----------

